# german registration papers question



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

is there a website somewhere that helps beginners understand a pedigree( a foreign reg like german pedigrees)..like the hip ratings, titles etc..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you could scan it in or take a snap shot of it, you could probably get some help here down in the breeder section, in bloodlines and pedigrees. Maybe someone who can translate from the German. 

there are translation tools on line, but I cannot necessarily enter in all the symbols. 

I have Joy's Sire's pedigree, and I can make out where hip and elbow are and who the sire and dam are, etc. They do not tell you what their final show rating was, VA1 I go on pedigree database for that. 

Good luck.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

ok the stuff in green like "HD fast normal"

wanting to understand the green ratings



mhtml:{22EFA03D-4F2C-4BD5-B68E-16ADB92AD521}mid://00000870/!x-usc:/gsd/classifieds/94166.html 


*Bella Von Scotlynburgh*

*Dam born : 06. September 2005*

mhtml:{22EFA03D-4F2C-4BD5-B68E-16AD.../cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/612683.jpg 
_/_
*HD-* Siblings (8)Progeny (0)Progeny Pictures (0)Reverse Linebreeding5 generations
6 generations
7 generations

No comments (0) 
*Linebreeding - 5 generations*


No common ancestry was found in 5 generations



*SCH H 3*







V Xando von der Elfenbeinschlucht
*2001*
_SZ 2089210_
*HD-SV: HD a-fast normal (a2)*
Sire

Groß,mittelkräftig,trocken und fest, sehr Typ und ausdrucksvoll, gutes Gepräge, hoher Widerrist, gute Oberlinie, normale Kruppenlage u. Länge. Sehr gute Winkelung der Vor- u. Hinterhand gerade Front, vorne Geradetretend ausgreifendes Gangwerk, wirk- samer Nachschub, freier Vortritt. Sicheres Wesen, TSB ausgeprägt " Läßt ab" Besondere Vorzüge: Sehr harmonisch aufgebauter Rüde Zuchtberatung für die Zuchtverwendung: Geeignet zur Festigung von Typ und Ausdruck.​*SchH3*







VA10 Orbit von Tronje
*1998*
_SZ 2037762 _
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Sire

*SchH3*







VA8 Neptun von Bad-Boll
*1996*
_SZ 1959513_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Sire

*SchH1*







V Babette von Tronje

_SZ 1959640_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Dam

*SCHH3*







V(LGZS) Sindy von der Elfenbeinschlucht
*1994*
_SZ 1913032_
*HD-normal*
Dam
*SCHH3 FH IPO3*







V7 (BSZS) Miro vom Holtkämper See
*1992*
_SZ 1832901_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Sire

*SCHH1*







V Dunja vom Strothetal
*1991*
_SZ 1819914_
*HD-noch zugelassen*
Dam
*SCHH 1*







V Windy von El Tous
*2002*
_SZ 2113131_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Dam

​*SCHH3*







2X VA1 Larus von Batu
*2000*
_SZ 2062960_
*HD-SV: HD a-fast normal (a2)*
Sire

*SCHH3 KKL1 LBZ.*







2X VA1, Yasko vom Farbenspiel
*1998*
_SZ 2010154_
*HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)*
Sire

*SchH1*







V Jitta von Batu
*1996*
_SZ 1983812_
*HD-SV: HD a-fast normal (a2)*
Dam

*SCHH2*







V Helmine von El Tous
*1996*
_SZ 1990835_
*HD-SV: HD a-fast normal (a2)*
Dam
*SchH3*







V Rambaz von der hohen Erle
*1994*
_SZ 1902231_
*HD-fast normal*
Sire

*SchH1*







V Virgo de El Tous
*1990*
_SZ 1877307_
*HD-fast normal*
Dam













​














mhtml:{22EFA03D-4F2C-4BD5-B68E-16ADB92AD521}mid://00000870/!x-usc:/ German Shepherd dog

Bella Von Scotlynburgh pedigree information


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think this will get better comments in the pedigree section.

I see some good German Showline dogs here. Orbit is a great dog, I have heard a little about him. 

As for the HD ratings. I do not see any for the bitch. 

There are three acceptable ratings, kind of like how we have three ratings. 

We rate hips Excellent, Good, and Fair. 

They rate hips, Normal a1, Fast normal a2, and *noch zugelassen *did not want to even try to spell that. 

Noch zugelassen is still acceptable for breeding, not sure exactly how it compairs to our Fair rating. Fair is certified by the OFA that there is no evidence of hip dysplasia. 

A1-normal does not necessarily correspond to our Excellent rating. If you take an a1 dog over here and x-ray and submit to ofa, you will probably come away with good, maybe excellent. A2 or Fast normal will most likely come back good. I do not know how many dogs have been rated by both systems with NZ ratings. So I do not know how they would likely fare.


----------

